# فريق ارب تشرش نيوز يرصد ظاهرة غريبة من نوعها



## طحبوش (26 يناير 2010)

سلام و نعمة ​ 
قام احد مراسلينا باطلاعنا على خبر جديد من نوعه 
هذا الخبر خارج نطاق المنتدى 
حيث 
رصدت احد الكاميرات في المنطقة الروسية من كوستروما روسيا 
هذه الصور و على ما يبدو انها صليب مشرق كبير فوق المنطقة ​ 




​ 
حيث انتشر ايضا مرافق لهذه الصورة شريط فيديو ايضا ​ 
[YOUTUBE]cndgpd6zrE4&[/YOUTUBE]
اذا لم يظهر شريط الفيديو هذا هو الرابط ايضا و لكن نتمنى من المشرفين تعديل الموضوع لكي يظهر الفيديو​ 
[YOUTUBE]cndgpd6zrE4&[/YOUTUBE]​ 
مصادرنا 
http://www.romfea.gr/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=4104:-q-q&catid=13​ 
و سيوافيكم طاقم عملنا باخر و ادق التفاصيل نرجو منكم المتابعة معنا ​


----------



## روزي86 (26 يناير 2010)

ميرسي يا طحبوش

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## طحبوش (26 يناير 2010)

نورتي يا روزي ربنا يباركك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 يناير 2010)

ثانكس طحبوش نيوز
وشكل النيوز بقت على كبير اهو
ههههههههههه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## طحبوش (26 يناير 2010)

انشاء الله هتبقى اكبر نشرة اخبار مسيحية نورتي يا سندريلا و ربنا يباركك و تابعينا دايما


----------



## النهيسى (26 يناير 2010)

*مميز جدا جدا ورائع __ شكرا ليكم​*


----------



## طحبوش (26 يناير 2010)

شكرا ربنا يباركك استاذي النهيسي مرور جميل جدا


----------



## النهيسى (26 يناير 2010)

[YOUTUBE]cndgpd6zrE4&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## طحبوش (26 يناير 2010)

و زي ما انتو عارفين مراسلين النشرة لا نستطيع ترجمة الاخبار 
و خاصة باللغة اليونانية 
و لكن حاولنا قدر المستطاع ان نوصل لكم الاخبار 
​


Πριν από λίγα λεπτά, λάβαμε στο ηλεκτρονικό μας ταχυδρομείο, ένα βίντεο το οποίο πραγματικά μας 

έκανε μεγάλη εντύπωση.

Το εν λόγω ερασιτεχνικό βίντεο, τραβήχτηκε στη ρωσική περιφέρεια της Κοστρομά της Ρωσίας, όπου φαίνεται εμφανώς ένας μεγάλος και φωτεινός σταυρός.

Εμείς απλά το δημοσιεύουμε, τα συμπεράσματα τα αφήνουμε σε εσάς...

و الان هي باللغة الانكليزية 

A few minutes ago we received by e-mail, a video that really made us strong impression.

This amateur video was shot in the Russian region of Kostroma Russia, where it was clearly a large and bright cross.

We simply publish the conclusions let you ...

اما عن العربية 
منذ دقائق قليلة وصلنا عبر الايميل هذا الفيديو الذي فاجئنا 

هذا الفيديو تم التقاطه في المنطقة الروسية من كوستروما روسيا حيث يظهر بوضوح صليب كبير و مشرق 

و قد نشرناه و تركنا لكم التعليق 


الترجمة الفورية طحبوش و المراسل ب 12 
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 يناير 2010)

تحس ان الصليب كأن مصلوب عليه السيد المسيح 
مش كدة
دا لو حصل فى أي بلد عربى ح يقولوا ليزر


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 يناير 2010)

منظهر الصليب روعه 
كامه المسيح ظاهر عليه وقت الصلب

اكيد ربنا عايز يقول للعالم كله 
انا موجود في كل وقت وفي كل مكان

بيثبت ايماننا وبيعزينا

ميرسي علي الصور والفيديو 
والخبر الجميل
​


----------



## طحبوش (26 يناير 2010)

irini mahfouz قال:


> تحس ان الصليب كأن مصلوب عليه السيد المسيح
> مش كدة
> دا لو حصل فى أي بلد عربى ح يقولوا ليزر



اه معاكي حق يا ايرني مباشرة كانو هيقولو انو ليزر و متفبرك و مش عارف ايه ...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ربنا يباركك و يبارك مرورك الجميل جدا جدا


----------



## طحبوش (26 يناير 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> منظهر الصليب روعه
> كامه المسيح ظاهر عليه وقت الصلب
> 
> اكيد ربنا عايز يقول للعالم كله
> ...




ربنا يباركك يا نيفين و ربنا موجود و ميرسي ع المرور الجميل جدا الي زي العسل


----------



## TiMooN (26 يناير 2010)

*ميرسى على الخبر الرائع والاجمل من رائع *
*علامات القيامه بدات*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يناير 2010)

يااااااااااااااااااااااااه.........بسم الصليب
لو ممكن عايز أعرف تاريخ الحدث بالضبط أستاذى طحبوش
والرب يباركك


----------



## coptic hero (27 يناير 2010)

*ليتمجد اسم الرب يسوع المسيح فى كل شئ*


----------



## Mary Gergees (27 يناير 2010)

ب*سم الصليب بجد
بجد فيديو جامد
ليتمجد اسمك يارب
شكرا طحبوووووووووووووووش​*


----------



## Coptic Man (27 يناير 2010)

مجد الرب يشرق في كل مكان

شكرا لمجد اسمه

كثرت الظهورات الروحية في العالم

نصلي لك ياالهنا ان يكون خير لنا

شكرا طحبوش عالخبر​


----------



## marcelino (27 يناير 2010)

انا عارفها شوفتها من فترة
ثانكس
​


----------



## zama (28 يناير 2010)

ليتمجد أسم ربنا يسوع ..


----------



## طحبوش (28 يناير 2010)

timoon قال:


> *ميرسى على الخبر الرائع والاجمل من رائع *
> *علامات القيامه بدات*​


شكرا ليك ع المرور الجميل جدا ربنا يباركك


----------



## اكليل الشوك (28 يناير 2010)

_رااااااااااااااااااااائع جداااااااااااا يا طحبوش بجد 

مجهود جمييييييييل جداااااااااا ربنا يبارك مجهودك

الصليب بجد حلوووو اوووووووى

ربنا يباركك يا طحبوش​_


----------



## طحبوش (28 يناير 2010)

rabna mawgod قال:


> يااااااااااااااااااااااااه.........بسم الصليب
> لو ممكن عايز أعرف تاريخ الحدث بالضبط أستاذى طحبوش
> والرب يباركك



اهلابيك (ربنا موجود) منور المنتدى و ربنا يباركك و شكرا ع المرور الجميل انا بعت الك التفاصيل برسالة خاصة لعدم التأكد من مصدرها و نظرا لان فريق العمل في النشرة يريد ان يكسب ثقة الادارة و نحن في مرحلة البدء بالعمل فلا نستطيع ان نكتب اي معلومات من غير مصدر او اي معلومة فقط من كلام الناس لذلك نسعى في ان تكون النشرة نشرة جميلة موضوعية و موثوقة


----------



## طحبوش (28 يناير 2010)

coptic hero قال:


> *ليتمجد اسم الرب يسوع المسيح فى كل شئ*



امين شكرا ع المرور الجميل جدا كوبتك هيرو ربنا يباركك


----------



## طحبوش (28 يناير 2010)

mary gergees قال:


> ب*سم الصليب بجد
> بجد فيديو جامد
> ليتمجد اسمك يارب
> شكرا طحبوووووووووووووووش​*




ربنا يباركك و شكرا ليكي يا ماري على المرور الجميل جدا 
و اتمنى تبقي دايما متابعتينا


----------



## ميرنا (28 يناير 2010)

تم التعديل يا طحبوش ميرسى للخبر


----------



## أَمَة (28 يناير 2010)

أرجوكم يا جماعة التروي وعدم التسرع بالأحكام على المظاهر الطبيعية.​ 
انا اؤمن بالظهورات ولكن ليس كل ما يلمع ذهب.​ 
اليكم هذه الصورة التي أخذتها اختي بكاميرة هاتفها الجوال من شرفة منزلها عندما كنت في زيارتها في الصيف الماضي وقد رأيت المشهد معها. ​ 
لعلمكم، اختي تعيش على شاطئ المحيط الهادئ في منطقة جميلة جدا والسماء عندها صافية اكثر أيام السنة، وكان من السهل رؤية المشهد في ظهيرة اليوم.​ 




 

يمكنني أن اضع الصورة واقول أنها ظهور الصليب في السماء وفوقه الروح القدس بشكل حمامة. صح؟؟؟؟​ 
ولكن في الحقيقة ما يظهر في شكل حمامة لم نراه في العين المجردة ولكن ادرك تماما أنها الشمس التي رأيناها وراء ما يشبه الصليب بشكل واضح لأن الوقت كان ظهرا، ولكن في الصورة ظهر احمرار قرص الشمس منكسرا على عدسة الكاميرا فبان وكأنه حمامة. ​ 
وشكل الصليب الذي في الصورة هو نتيجة أختراق الجو بواسطة طائراتين على مرتفع عال جدا في الطبقات العليا كانتا في اتجاهين متقابلين.  علما نحن لم نرى الطائرتين ولكن نرى كثيرا من هذه الخطوط البيضاء ونعرف انها اختراق الجو.​ 
أرجو الإكتفاء بأخبار من هذا النوع.​


----------



## SALVATION (28 يناير 2010)

_منظر الصليب تحفة بجد_
_تسلم ايدك طحبوش _
_يارب انت دايما رحيم اظهر مجدك اكثر واكثر من اجل الاعين المغلقة_​


----------



## عمادفايز (28 يناير 2010)

*شكرا على الخبر الجميل​*


----------



## بنت كلوج (28 يناير 2010)

*اسمه عجيب مشيرا الهاقديراااا *
*شكرااااا يااخى طحبوش*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (28 يناير 2010)

*على طول صليبنا مرفوع اصل ابن الانسان عليه مصلوب 


مرسية على الاخبار العالمية 
​*


----------



## طحبوش (2 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لكل الي قرأو الخبر و ربنا يباركم و تابعونا دايما 

و شكرا ابسوتي على التعديل


----------



## besm alslib (2 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا طحبوش على الخبر*

*وفعلا شكل الصليب راائع جدا *


*لكن لا يمنع اننا نتروى بنشر اي خبر حتى نتاكد منه *

*لان متل ما قالت امة اوقات التصوير بيخدع او في ناس بتعمل اشياء مخصوص*

*عشان بالنهايه يقولو شوفو عقل المسيحيين *

*انا  طبعا مش بشكك انما بس بقول يا ريت لو في مصدر موثوق للخبر  عشان*

*ميحصلش متل اللي صار مع المسلمين من موقع الملحدين  ويتاخد علينا حجه *


*مره تانيه اشكرك طحبوش وربنا يبارك تعبك*
​


----------

